# Haagenize's AGA 5.5



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Ship whatever you don't use to me >

Good gathering though, and where's the sticker ;p.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Kayen said:


> Ship whatever you don't use to me >
> 
> Good gathering though, and where's the sticker ;p.


I used half on my current tank and the other half will go in this  I doubt I will have much left

And here's the sticker


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

_Oh man, this is going to be so awesome, subscribed!_


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Haagenize said:


>


 
Fffffhaaahahaha :thumbsup:


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Ohai... where is your magic dirt?


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

That L shaped rock looks like it could make or completely break the hardscape, proceed with caution!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

HAHAHA. Where did you get that sticker?? I want one


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

Off to a good start!


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

imeridian said:


> Ohai... where is your magic dirt?


It's actually inside a bigger bag, but there's barely any left in there. I'm going to use the substrate that's in my emersed right now



Francis Xavier said:


> That L shaped rock looks like it could make or completely break the hardscape, proceed with caution!


I really don't know what to do for my hardscape, the rocks aren't particularly as big as I want them to be and they are all roughly the same size, so we'll see. I would love to have it so there's some shade and space for my dwarf puffers to hide though.



ddtran46 said:


> HAHAHA. Where did you get that sticker?? I want one


It's a photoshop 



pinkfloydeffect said:


> Off to a good start!


Thanks


----------



## outofstock (May 8, 2009)

wont the 5.5 Gal be a little small for two dwarfs? I mean dont they usually need 3 to 5 gallons each then add in the oto. Wouldnt it be a little tight?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Off to a funny and good start. 

You take great photos, too.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

depends on how much hiding places / places of interest there are outofstock. Puffers get really really bored really easy and then get into trouble more often that way. So a bare 5.5 would probably be too little and result in pane dancing and more aggression. Lots of things to inspect and lots of places to break line of site makes it not so bad.


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

If the puffer's tank is interesting enough (hiding spots, plants...) and water is kept clean, puffers will do great in a tank that size. Great start, great...no! Awesome photography


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

ClPat said:


> If the puffer's tank is interesting enough (hiding spots, plants...) and water is kept clean, puffers will do great in a tank that size. Great start, great...no! Awesome photography


Wait till the tanks wet, then the photography quality will decrease 



Francis Xavier said:


> depends on how much hiding places / places of interest there are outofstock. Puffers get really really bored really easy and then get into trouble more often that way. So a bare 5.5 would probably be too little and result in pane dancing and more aggression. Lots of things to inspect and lots of places to break line of site makes it not so bad.


Yes that is true



Ugly Genius said:


> Off to a funny and good start.
> 
> You take great photos, too.


Haha thank you



outofstock said:


> wont the 5.5 Gal be a little small for two dwarfs? I mean dont they usually need 3 to 5 gallons each then add in the oto. Wouldnt it be a little tight?


No because of reasons Francis stated


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

wow this looks like it will be awesome in the future... Subscribed..


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Okay so I had job training for 5 hours and was pretty tired when I got home, but I found 3 boxes on the porch which made it all better. I have training the next 2 days also.









Top two are the 2 OTT-Lite Lights, bottom is the 5lb CO2 tank.

First the lights, so I opened both boxes and look what I found










Two different lights?! 









I thought the whole point of buying 2 of the same product in the same shopping cart was so the product would be the same 


































The ugly wrong one behind the nice sexy one in the front. I'm going to have to give them a call tomorrow morning.

Now the CO2 Tank:









What could possibly be under it? 









Let's take those wrappings off of you









That's better


















WARNING! 

My Rhinox 1000 from AquaticMagic was shipped yesterday for Malaysia so it won't be here till next week I'm guessing. I can start my hardscape and making emersed once I get both my lights ready.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

woot! This looks fun. I really like your sig pics


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

I second Cl's sig pic comments.
Nice CO2 equipment!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

i can't wait to see the whole thing set up. i hope it doesn't take as long as last time. when are you expecting to get everything together?


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

oldpunk78 said:


> i can't wait to see the whole thing set up. i hope it doesn't take as long as last time. when are you expecting to get everything together?


I have to wait till my paycheck before I buy anything else, which will be in a week or so, but first, I have to work out this OTT-Lite problem. They are making me both the lights back.


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

If it's any consolation, I have mixed OttLites on my tanks. Some are the Plant Growth ones, others are the ones with the folding handle. (Albeit, both versions of mine are black.)


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

i love how your photography skills of like a co2 tank look better than pictures of our tanks themselves lol.


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

btw i love how the box says its like natural daylight for plants...... than on the bottom of that it should say o


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

boltp777 said:


> i love how your photography skills of like a co2 tank look better than pictures of our tanks themselves lol.


Taking pictures of things dry is much easier then taking pictures of things wet 



Ugly Genius said:


> If it's any consolation, I have mixed OttLites on my tanks. Some are the Plant Growth ones, others are the ones with the folding handle. (Albeit, both versions of mine are black.)


Haha well I wanted both of them to match my tank so the same lights would help


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

Looks really promising. Subbed.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright here's some progress, the Rhinox 1000 should be here in around 2 days, haven't bought the outflow yet, waiting for my paycheck. The stand I will build when I get money also. But I got the inline heater and CO2 working.

Let's start with CO2, I drove down to downtown Columbus and got my cylinder filled for around $10, so it was a nice price.










Although it took me a while to figure out how to get it to work. First I couldn't figure out why my working pressure kept still at 0 when i turned the pressure adjustment screw, but suddenly after a few minutes it started working. Then I couldn't figure out why there was no bubbles coming out when turning the needle valve, and after 15 minutes, i realized i haven't plugged in my solenoid yet  But now it's working nice, tried checking for leaks once and there doesn't seem to be any.










Next I headed off to Savko to get some PVC









Here is all the pieces ready for assembly. I used 2" PVC because that's what I had handy, I might have went with 1.5" if I had that though. The heater and Heyco part I already had from my recent tank. I didn't put a CO2 Reactor though because I'm going to try a ceramic diffuser this time.

Let's cut some PVC eh  without a PVC cutter that is

















Eww look at that









After only 72 grit sandpaper, I figured I won't be able to see it anyways so the roughness will actually be an advantage, hence why I sanded the side a little.









Attached the Tee to the pipe which went into the Elbow









Reducers added, the stupid top one didn't go in all the way









Everything assembled, I might change the design if it doesn't work.










Anyone know if it matters on which one I picked the input and output to be?


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

Sketchup is so cool. I have it on my computer. Go on the 3d warehouse and search "vlad iphone tutorial" and click on my username, which is "Vlad" and check out my models.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Vladdy said:


> Sketchup is so cool. I have it on my computer. Go on the 3d warehouse and search "vlad iphone tutorial" and click on my username, which is "Vlad" and check out my models.


You got some pretty cool models  I just like using sketchup for aquarium related stuff because it get's your idea out in 3D nice and fast, and doesn't need to be precise


----------



## bgzbgz (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome diy inline heater!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Got my Rhinox 1000 ceramic diffuser in the mail today

















Look how small the box is


















Diffuser was a little bigger then I thought









A little water test


















At roughly 1 bps, it's only using like 1/5th of the diffuser  I was hoping it would use all of it.

BTW the tank is sitting on some makeshift stand right now with a spare piece of mdf


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

OTT-Lites #2 shipment, 2 weeks and a day after the first 


















Omg it's the same lamps!


















or is it?









uh... 

So I got the same lamp but two different models, one apparently for Michaels, the other for Joann. So I called OTT-Lite... again and got it fixed after an hour. I thought I might as well just get it right so it doesn't bug me later on

So I got to pick which one I wanted to keep, and I picked this one









Also I'm not so sure I want to do the saltwater tank right now. I realized I really don't have a plan for my life right now so I should probably get that fixed before this. But if anyone has any ideas for the second 5.5, then go for it


----------



## dwarfpuffer (Jan 18, 2009)

What kind of ideas are you looking for? This was what I had. It was only up and running for 2 months before I had to take it down. It's an AIO. If you want more info on how I built it, I can show you more pics.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Clean lights..


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

mmmmm i think ive found the perfect thread for you..... http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/tank-journals-photo-album/69474-planted-meets-planted.html scroll through all that and just look at the pictures 

i think 2 freshwater tanks complementing eachother would look awsome


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

Due to certain life changes, I'm only going to be able to maintain 1 tank, so i went back to the drawing board, and here's what I came up with after looking at hydrophytes stand

http://i399.photobucket.com/albums/pp80/Haagenize/modrel.png

Went to lowes and found a 15x36x3/4 solid aspen board, perfect  After many minutes of careful measuring, I used some spade bits and drilled some holes










I only lightly sprayed a few coats of this clear stain on it, does aspen really react that bad to moisture so much that i need to seal it better?

$5 Ikea table leg pieces "Vika Curry". The closest Ikea is 2 hours away from my house so I just ordered it online, cost $20 for 4 legs, and about $23 for shipping and rest, so $43 total


















I know it's upside down





































I'm pretty pleased, I'm letting it dry right now and I'll screw the legs on tomorrow
Also I'll change the entire first post and my signature later when I have time  I'll do the title now though


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Sharp! I like it!
You know you want a reef


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Sharp! I like it!
> You know you want a reef


Haha actually after 4 years of looking at them, i got bored of them already


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks good, but the stand doesn't look to stable to me.


----------



## Haagenize (Sep 30, 2008)

The stands actually a lot more stable then I thought, here's some updates

Well first, I new the lights had to be raise about a little under an inch for it to go over the tank, so I headed over to Lowes










What wonderful inventions, the perfect dimension


















The white balance is off 









A little better, too yellow maybe

So my room got to be a little too messy so it was time to clean it


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

haha, nice gif


----------



## sharkrocket72 (Jun 21, 2009)

im looking forward to seeing how this comes out. Great ideas so far.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry for bumpage but.... any updates??


----------



## boltp777 (Jan 16, 2009)

hmm too yellow sounds perfect for the plants !


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

hows the tank going?


----------



## AkCrimson (Dec 17, 2009)

Any updates? I am working on a 5.5 meself. Derimmed the bitch a couple weeks ago waiting on funds now...

Love this thread!


----------



## albirdy (Jul 16, 2008)

i like this. keep the updates coming. i'm loving all of the diy.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's been 3.5 months since Haag last signed on


----------



## Erin8D (Jul 24, 2010)

Wow thats realy nice, and a good inspiration!


----------



## matthew.shelly (Dec 1, 2009)

great looking custom stand.


----------

